# vyper weapon options



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

what do you guys think are the best options for loading out your vypers.

Personally with the BS3 i would usually ruleout 1 shot weapons. My preference would be to go with either dual shuriken cannons or scatterlaser. These both cost the same and are pretty cheap. The first can blitz out from behind cover to blast away at the enemy and hopefully not be too tempting a target to shoot back at. If they do shoot it then at least its not your aspects being shot up.

If you go with the scatterlaser then its all about keeping out of the 24 range of bolters etc so you can annoying the enemy whilst hopefully not taking too much fire in return.

The first i think works better in a serpent/falcon rush army, whilst the second works in a more traditional eldar force.

The third option for me would be to take 2 with Starcannon. Although its been nerfed since 3rd it can still be worth having a few starcannons on the table in case termies, oblits, Mc's turn up. taking 2 means you should get a couple of hits when you need too and they are worth guiding if the oppertunity arises.

thoughts?


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Six S6 AP5 shots coming your way is nothing to laugh at. I prefer the two shuriken cannons for maximum fire output/strength-AP ratio, considering the BS of 3. It works wonders against infantry, and in a pinch can take out light armour. Or if you're lucky big tanks with a rear armour of 10.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I always viewed them as I would a Space Marine land speeder. Great for their speed-- they can swing around to vulnerable flank and rear armor on a tank and shoot an anti-armor weapon. I can see the use of the dual shuriken cannons, but I think a pretty good combo would be a shuriken cannon in the undercarriage and either a bright lance or EML in the turret.


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

The only problem with putting a single shot weapon on the Vyper is that you're putting all of those points into a single die that hits on a 4+. I'm not a fan of those odds.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

in my eldar armies i go with the scatterlaser, and a shruiken cannon. the scatterlaser is a versatile weapon having the strength to take out light/medium armoured vehicles and infantry. this combo also has the shots to make up for the low bs.


----------



## Exodite (Dec 28, 2006)

Under the new codex I have decided to go for the double shuriken cannon set-up for my vipers, it is cheap and effective considering the BS 3 of the Vyper. I originally looked at having scatter lasers instead, while it has 2 less shots you have a greater range so you can stay out of the way of bolters and their equivalents. 

However I decided that while the extra range is nice I prefer the extra two shots. Secondly while the shorter range of the shuriken cannon does mean you can come under more fire, I have found that weapons such as missile pods or autocannons are your main threat, which incidentally will usually have the same or greater range than the scatter laser anyway.


----------

